
The paper that earned Einstein his Nobel Prize, explained - agiri
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/einsteins-1905-paper-on-the-photoelectric-effect-d258739ef8d1
======
nabla9
I nominate this as the most amazing paper in the history of science.

